# Female has scratched her face bare around one ear



## Linda1468 (Dec 11, 2012)

She is 4.5 months old and very healthy and active. Her cage mate is in perfect health. She has scratched her ear til it bleeds and has a bald area around her ear and down the side of her face. It seems to be irritating her still but otherwise she is bright eyed and glossy and busy and curious as usual. I have spoken to our vet and have bathed it with weak saline to clean it up then applied some pressure to try and seal the cut. It's now stopped bleeding but is clearly still irritating her. There are no signs of mites.

Does anyone have any advice to make her more comfortable and stop scratching?

Why do these things always happen on a Sunday night???


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

could it be ring worm? or may she have been bitten and then scratched the bite?


----------



## Linda1468 (Dec 11, 2012)

There is no sign of a bite and no evidence of any form of skin lesions. The bald skin she has exposed with her scratching looks completely clear and healthy, doesn't even look sore. The bleeding seems to be from a tiny cut inside her ear which I assume she has made with her claws. Just checked and she's asleep now, which is unusual for this time of day, her cage mate is up and busy. She's probably tired thigh with all the scratching and washing.

Just wish I could make her comfortable. If she's still not right ill take her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

In this situation it's worth it try to treat for mites anyway. However, many mice from pet stores can get a genetic mental condition called "OCD" and they will often destroy their own ears for whatever irrational reasons. Imagine an anxiety disorder for mice!
There may be no cure available except for enough distractions. Honestly, if she destroys her ears too much, it is not a bad choice to have her put to sleep, though unpleasant and leaves you with a very helpless feeling. She will be in constant pain and risk for infection. It is so hard to see, especially if their quality of life is otherwise good. I will tell you firsthand that some cannot be cured for anything. I wish you much better luck with this little one.


----------



## Linda1468 (Dec 11, 2012)

We've had her since Boxing Day and she's never been an itchy mouse. Her end her cage mate are vey very tame, bought from a farm centre which we have been visiting for years. They are handled every day at least twice and have loads of toys in their cage plus a large run. I don't think it's boredom. She seems to have an irritation in her ear but now I've cleaned the blood away it looks fine, just a little red actually near her ear.

Could it be an allergy? I gave them some wholewheat pasta as a treat for the first time on Thursday. Other than that they are on the same food they were weaned on.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

It sounds like a mouse I had once, who had a very severe allergy.

What type of bedding do you use? What brand of food? Unfortunately, mice can develop new allergies at any point in their lives - meaning, just because she used to be fine with something, doesn't rule it out as being the culprit. #1 thing to try is paper based bedding, if she's not already on it. Very few mice can actually be kept on wood shavings without developing some kind of ailment. #2, eliminate the most common allergen foods - sunflower seeds, and peanuts. If you have a mix that includes these, it's time to start picking them out! #3, just in case, I'd treat for mites.

Of course, these would be my personal first courses of action. It might be wise to start with one at a time, so you can pinpoint which one cleared it up (if it does); But of course it may take 3x as long to help her feel better that way.

Also, you can ask your vet for a topical cream or gel to put on the area, perhaps with a steroid or pramoxine in it to help ease the itch, aid in healing, and prevent infection. When you say you "bathed" her with saline, you didn't get her all wet did you? Try to keep it just to the affected area, wet mice get very cold 

Good luck!


----------

